
Research shows how much value consumers assign to various apps - simjue
https://www.mcguffincg.com/what-consumers-would-pay-for-popular-free-apps/
======
solarkraft
4,20$/month for YouTube.

> Doesn’t seem like much, right?

McGuffin just multiplies that number by the amount of current users to project
possible revenue increases by over 10x.

I think this might be flawed in 2 ways:

\- I know I would personally pay much more and would expect most people to
"low-ball", not really knowing what it's like to live without it

\- Having to pay something is a huge block to people, especially those in
developing regions or who are underage. I would expect at most 50% of users to
be convertable into paying customers.

